# Movies Under the Stars at the Rooftop Gardens @ WAFI



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

How cool is that? Where the film buffs at?

Tomorrow it's Johnny Depp night and they are screening: FFear and Loathing in Las Vegas!

Here's some more info on the event;

Name: M & M's presents Movies under the Stars
When: Every Sunday
Entrance: Free
Location: Garden Rooftop, Wafi, entrance through Carters

Tel: +971 4 324 4100

Time: Sun 8pm-12am

MOVIES UNDER THE STARS IS BACK!
Brought to you by M & M’s

Join us again every Sunday to enjoy incredible movies on our giant, colourful M&M’s beanbags, whilst munching on fantastic popcorn and hotdogs with the coolest beverages in Dubai’s most popular venue to really ‘chill out’ - the Rooftop Gardens

From 8.00pm onwards, we bring you two movies every week – FREE of charge!

Here is the December 2008 schedule.








-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mate I think I'm yr biggest fan, change that to only fan. But thanks for that very informative thread about a great, affordable evening out for all age groups, and the family. Wow guide and all, I just wish I was there for the Heath Ledger night could have attatched myself to a family and gone for agreat night out, except I'm out on hols at the moment


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I live / breath Cinema mate! 

Let's just say I have a little surprise for all your film buffs in the next 2 months. I'll be hosting a huge event across the UAE & Lebanon relating movies 

ps: Im' the Brand Manager for Gulf Film / Grand Cinemas in the Middle-East 

-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be back in January and will be looking forward to whatever is planned


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

hopefully I'll be there by then. Huge film fan Joey my man. I have been reading your threads and either you have a lot of time on your hands or we have similar interests anyway. Fan as well macca so I guess he has 2 whole fans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> hopefully I'll be there by then. Huge film fan Joey my man. I have been reading your threads and either you have a lot of time on your hands or we have similar interests anyway.


It's a mix of both  hahah Kidding.... I guess we share a similar interests....

I can go on talking forever about Cinema - Films & Movies, although they might sound similar - all 3 have different meaning 

-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And anything else you set your mind to talking about


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

*enlighten us*



JoeyDee said:


> It's a mix of both  hahah Kidding.... I guess we share a similar interests....
> 
> I can go on talking forever about Cinema - Films & Movies, although they might sound similar - all 3 have different meaning
> 
> -Joey


Oh master of the art of the talking picture please enlighten us as to the separate meaning as in my mind they are synonymous. Although cinema to me means the experience of going and seeing a movie on "the big screen" I really mix drive ins as they were a great way to see movies, cars, popcorn, hidden bottle of rum, making out sigh....... those were the good ole days.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and by the way, Johnny Depp. The most versatile actor of our time. Picks up the way coolest scripts. Edward Scissor Hands, Chocalat...sigh. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas is a greatttt film. Can never see to much of Johnny and I mean that in the most sincere and literal way.


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

I love Sunday nights at WAFI! I'm a bit of a film buff myself, such a shame I never got to put that Film Degree to use!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh crap!! i've just missed ferris buellers day off  I've wanted to see that one for some time... boooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

ag21west said:


> I'm a bit of a film buff myself, such a shame I never got to put that Film Degree to use!


Cool stuff  so you got a film degree uhmm! Where did you study? And why didn't you ever put it to use, what is it that you currently do?

I studied at Carleton University in Ottawa, Canada and majored in Film Studies. Get this; I specialized in; 

- Dictatorship Cinema (Spanish & Italian Cinema during dictatorship all the way to contemporary Cinema)

- Communist Cinema (Russian & Polish Cinema during Communism all the way to contemporary Cinema) 

And finally French New Wave Cinema.

Super interesting stuff for film geeks like myself!

-Joey


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> How cool is that? Where the film buffs at?
> 
> Tomorrow it's Johnny Depp night and they are screening: FFear and Loathing in Las Vegas!
> 
> ...


Cannot beleive i didn't hear about this, i love both of them movies, rats!!!!

Anything else like this post it!! I saw Bond at the Hydra, Madinat, and it was awesome!


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Cool stuff  so you got a film degree uhmm! Where did you study? And why didn't you ever put it to use, what is it that you currently do?
> 
> I studied at Carleton University in Ottawa, Canada and majored in Film Studies. Get this; I specialized in;
> 
> ...


I studied at Georgia State University in Atlanta, GA and took Italian Neo-realism classes when I studied abroad in Florence. I never put the degree to use because Atlanta doesn't have a very big film industry. After graduate I ended working in HR at a bakery! LOL. 

Now I just got to Dubai a few weeks ago and working as teacher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

ag21west said:


> I studied at Georgia State University in Atlanta, GA and took Italian Neo-realism classes when I studied abroad in Florence. I never put the degree to use because Atlanta doesn't have a very big film industry. After graduate I ended working in HR at a bakery! LOL.
> 
> Now I just got to Dubai a few weeks ago and working as teacher.


YUP! I know all that Neo-Real stuff... So i guess you read alot of Andrei Bazin & saw Ladi Di Biciclette (Bycicle Theif)  I love that flick 

But how the hells do you from Film Studies degree to a bakery?  hahaha... how r you enjoying teaching in Dubai?

-Joey


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey this looks way cool!! Every Sunday for how long?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Hey this looks way cool!! Every Sunday for how long?


It's been like that I believe for that past 2 years or so....


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> YUP! I know all that Neo-Real stuff... So i guess you read alot of Andrei Bazin & saw Ladi Di Biciclette (Bycicle Theif)  I love that flick
> 
> But how the hells do you from Film Studies degree to a bakery?  hahaha... how r you enjoying teaching in Dubai?
> 
> -Joey


Simple, couldn't find any work. So had to get a job where I could get a job. Some how that's how life works, oh well lol  So far I'm enjoying teaching in Dubai when my students actually decide to show up for class! LOL.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

For all you filmbuffs out there, the January lineup is as follows:

11th January
1. ET 
2. Men In Black

18th January (James Bond Night)
1. You Only Live Twice 
2. Die Another Day

25th January (Rene Russo Night)
1. Thomas Crowne Affair
2. Get Shorty


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> For all you filmbuffs out there, the January lineup is as follows:
> 
> 11th January
> 1. ET
> ...



18th January!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Let's organise a night out then!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> For all you filmbuffs out there, the January lineup is as follows:
> 
> 25th January (Rene Russo Night)
> *1. Thomas Crowne Affair*
> 2. Get Shorty


Is it going to be censored?  There some excellent scenes that definitely do Ms Russo justice that censorship would most definitely edit out  - I love redheads!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> For all you filmbuffs out there, the January lineup is as follows:
> 
> 11th January
> 1. ET
> ...


I wanna watch ET. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I wanna watch ET. Anyone up for it?


YAY . E.T :0 count me in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Did anyone go to watch this yesterday?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

FlyingDodo, I am totally up for the James Bond night. I am actually surprised that Mr. Bond himself hasn't suggested we have a night out for that one.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i didnt make it to ET because i was wrecked after my training with my PT 

but im up for james bond nite tooo! when is than happening???


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i didnt make it to ET because i was wrecked after my training with my PT
> 
> but im up for james bond nite tooo! when is than happening???


Bond night is this coming sunday 18th jan. Who's in...Izzy, cald, dodo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> Bond night is this coming sunday 18th jan. Who's in...Izzy, cald, dodo?


Guys - who's your fav James Bond actor;

1. Sean Connery








2. Roger Moore








I like ROGER MOORE, he had the hottest girls during his time as Mr. BOND 

OCTOPUSSY, need I say more?








-Joey


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Shinjuku, I am in for Bond night. 

JoeyDee, I have to say my favorite Bond is and will probably always be Sean Connery. There is just something about him.


----------



## Nikitiska (Jan 5, 2009)

last sunday movies und stars made me sleep after 30 min watching movie...may be coz vine and fresh air. btw it was so cold)))


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

February lineup

1st – Reese Witherspoon Night
Legally Blonde and Cruel Intentions

8th – Tom Hanks Night
Castaway and The Green Mile

15th – Susan Sarandon Night
Thelma and Louise and Anywhere but Here

22nd – Steve Carrell Night
Anchorman and 40 year old Virgin


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

whats on this sunday evening?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

March schedule below:

01 March - Robert Redford Night
1. Out of Africa
2. A River Runs Through It

08 March - Heath Ledger Night
1. A Knight's Tale
2. 10 Things I Hate About You

15 March - Kate Hudson Night
1. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
2. Raising Helen

22 March - Michael Douglas Night
1. The Mothman Prophecies
2. Don't Say a Word

29 March - Fight Night
1. Rocky II
2. Rocky Balboa


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> March schedule below:
> 08 March - Heath Ledger Night
> 1. A Knight's Tale
> 2. 10 Things I Hate About You


8th of March is the international women's day and they couldn't have come up with a better present. Most probably going to attend that night.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> 8th of March is the international women's day and they couldn't have come up with a better present. Most probably going to attend that night.


I thought you would.
So you're celebrating international women's day by going to ogle at a man (deceased)?


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha! It's a rather mundane occasion anyway. And ogling isn't best achieved on that screen.

Been there tonight and it wasn't according to the posted schedule. Today was Owen Wilson's night (wonder whose bright idea that was) and next time it's going to be Ben Stiller, I think. They don't seem to have one of the planned Ledger movies or something. The rest of March looks like it's mentioned above.

Censorship was completely off this time. Not a single topless girl cut out of the Wedding Crashers.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I thought you would.
> So you're celebrating international women's day by going to ogle at a man (deceased)?


But what a man to ogle. I still haven't come to terms with his death, beautiful body, beautiful face, a very, very talented actor, what a terrible loss, I just hope nothing happens to my next fav Will Smith


----------

